# Modern Arnis Seminar in Dallas



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 26, 2002)

Modern Arnis Seminar in Dallas 
I'll be teaching in Dallas in July. Here is the information.

To my fellow martial artists,

Please mark your calendar to below event. I have invited Datu Tim Hartman of World Modern Arnis Alliance to conduct a four seminar at the school. Please see below for more information. Flyer is posted on website at ARNISDELEON.com.



What: MODERN ARNIS SEMINAR



When: July 13, 2002 (Saturday), 1  5PM



Where: Garland Martial Arts Center (International Arnis de Leon Federation  IADLF) headquarter

107 N. First Street, Ste., B
Garland, Texas 75040
(972) 494-1663

Seminar Fee: $60, if paid before June 22 (June 22 and after is $80), spectators $10



Notes: Certificate of Participation will be awarded. Arnis sticks, training knives, T-shirts,

patches can be purchased at the center. Space is limited, so please register ahead to save your spot. No video recording please.



Who can attend: Adults and teenagers. No previous martial arts training necessary.

All Martial art styles are welcome.



Registration

and Information: Please send form below with check,
payable to Garland Martial Arts center at address shown above.


----------

